# Cheap Nilfisk DIY extension...



## toxicnerve (Feb 20, 2010)

Not sure if this will interest anyone but I just managed to put together a 15m extension for my Nilfisk C120 for under £20.

You will need the following:

15m High Pressure Hose for £14

The above hose will not fit the Nilfisk, so don't try...yet.

When you get the hose you will see that one end has a brass connector and the other end has a moulded black connector. You need to get some fittings/couplers from a plumbing store to convert these to the Nilfisk fittings which I believe are standard 1/2" fittings.

I went to my local indepedent plumbing store (not B&Q/Wickes as they're not as helpful). We tried various fittings and he assured me they are commonly available (I don't have size/thread info as the chap at the store picked them out for me).

Some pictures attached to describe what I mean. 15m extension for £13.26 (the hose) and £4 for the plumbing connectors/couplers etc. Damn sight cheaper than the Nilfisk official one!


----------



## toxicnerve (Feb 20, 2010)

more pics...

EDIT:

Why do my pictures not show inline??


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

Ive looking at extensions but baulked at the prices more than i even paid for the washer :doublesho
This would be ideal if i could source the correct fittings.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice guide. I bought an extension for my Nilfisk 120 but this should help other people out. Somebody just needs to add the thread sizes needed.


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

Yep shame you cant get the thread sizes needed maybe theres a plumber bloke in the hoose that knows


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

I may have stumbled on another option from B&Q.

http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.j...&fh_refview=search&isSearch=true#BVRRWidgetID

Reading the reviews its says it comes with a number of attachments to fit well known power washers.It definetly fits Karchers so surely there would be a Nilfisk fitting too :thumb:

Well ive went ahead and reserved the B&Q one will collect it tomorrow and let you guys know if it fits :thumb:
I know its only half the size of the Wickes hose but we dont have a Wickes up here anymore and its £19 delivered plus i would have to source the fittings.Still beats the £40 ebay price


----------



## toxicnerve (Feb 20, 2010)

I just tried mine and it leaked like a *****! Re-taped using more PTFE and it's ok now.

I found the fitting at the PW end leaked a lot and I had to PFTE the thread on the PW itself, the problem with this is it means the hose has to stay attached ot the PW...any ideas?

I guess the original hose has a "male" bit with the a rubber o-ring that seals to the inside of the outlet on the PW. Using my extension this would not happen as the two pieces mate differently (through the coupler). 

PFTE tape has fixed it but as I say it means the hose has to stay connected...

EDIT: I looked at that B&Q one, it didn't appear to have the correct threads either!!


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

TN wins the "most determined not to pay Nilfisk's comedy prices" award!

Nice one fellow 335d owner!


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

I will ask them instore if it doesnt fit easy refund.


----------



## toxicnerve (Feb 20, 2010)

hah!

Yeah mate, £40 for a bloody 7m extension, they're having a laugh. The PW itself only cost me about £100!!


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

The c-110 i got was only £38 from Amazon around xmas time :doublesho


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

To help out, here's the pics in one thread
















































































:thumb:

In return for that, are the Wickes hoses more flexible?


----------



## Barnz (Jan 26, 2010)

silverblack said:


> Yep shame you cant get the thread sizes needed maybe theres a plumber bloke in the hoose that knows


if its any help i work for a plumbers merchant lol, the first item looks like a reducing hex nipple possibly 1/4 x 3/4or 1/2 cant really tell with the side pictures, second fitting is tank connector with the compression nut took off one end again cant tell size from side pictures but will either be 15x1/2 or 22x3/4 and the last item is just a brass socket


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

toxicnerve said:


> I just tried mine and it leaked like a *****! Re-taped using more PTFE and it's ok now.
> 
> I found the fitting at the PW end leaked a lot and I had to PFTE the thread on the PW itself, the problem with this is it means the hose has to stay attached ot the PW...any ideas?
> 
> ...


This is from the test i did on the B&Q one a while back, This was also trying to fit my Nilfisk C120

It has a 8 Metre Hose with 2x 22mm female Thread ends going over a prety standard power washer end with o-ring.
There are also 2 more similar ends that can be screwed in also.
Long story Short after a few Hours trying to get them to join to the Nilfisk with different plumbing attachments no Joy, £15 good price but unless you can get a Female 1.75 Pitch 22mm thread to a Male 1.5 Pitch 22mm Thread and have the thread long enough to form a tight seal to the hose no joy im afraid.
You can connect the B&Q extension to the power washer as a female thread 1.5 pitch x 22mm wil go on a 1.75 pitch thread.
You cant get the 1.5 pitch male connector to connect into the 1.75 pitch Female Nilfisk.
Would have been nice but not to be im afraid. Doh !!! Oh this will not fit the Karcher either!!!!!


----------



## toxicnerve (Feb 20, 2010)

Yup, 

This can be made to work, I've added some rubber washers and o-rings into the mix. Need to sort the PW end connection now and everything should be dandy.


----------



## toxicnerve (Feb 20, 2010)

Jed said:


> In return for that, are the Wickes hoses more flexible?


Cheers mate! :thumb:

The Wickes hose is actually stiffer but I think it might relax a bit with use....


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

Popped in today and ordered myself a hose!

DAMN PRICE HAD GONE UP BY £7!!!!!! TO £19.99!!!!!!!

After a nice talk to the manager i got it for yesterdays price £13.26, what a nice man.

Also called into see a friend who can maybe get me the correct end to fit a Nilfisk/alto washer!
Will keep you posted!


----------



## toxicnerve (Feb 20, 2010)

Yeah I think they were on offer at the lower price that I posted.

My old man has a plan to resolve the leaking issue so hopefully I will have some more advice/pictures later this week/next. 

I will be sure to post back with pictures/results/info...


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

Anyone tried one of these ?
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Silverline...YI54/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1301005116&sr=8-1


----------



## Itchy (May 18, 2010)

Any updates on this?

Is it still leaking?

Anybody modified with rubber O rings to seal?


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

What are the thread sizes for the nilfisk hoses?


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

Picking my Wilkes extension up tomorrow, so will post my finds.


----------



## mattybora (Mar 14, 2011)

im a plumber if u use ptfe u should also use a compond with it it will stop them from leaking u can use boss white with or jet blue u can get them from b&q or any plumbing store if any of you are in bristol i will be willing to cum round and do it for u if that any help


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

The big one looks like a 22mm thread converted from female to male with a straight coupler. The other one looks like 3/8" BSP to 22mm. Don't quote me though....hard to tell by photo!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

apmaman said:


> What are the thread sizes for the nilfisk hoses?


All are 22mm but the Nilfisk Thread pitch is 1.75mm not the 1.5mm as most extensions are.:wave:


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

Ok, finally got around to fitting my extention hose to my Nilfisk p/w.

Went to local plumbers merch with both hoses (nilfisk and wicks) chucked them on the counter and said "make them fit please!" 5 mins later i walked out with a very long hose under my arm and a big grin on my face!

What they sold me and at what price:
1 x comap fxf 1/2" socket £1.03
1 x comap bush 1/2" x1/8" £0.72
1 x flow comp str adapt mi 15 x1/4 £2.46
£0.84 vat.

They fitted it all together with the aid of some ptfe tape and sweat, when i got home and connected it to my p/w there was not a drip in sight :thumb::thumb:.

Only downside i'v found is the pressure is down by about 15-20%


----------



## damjohn (May 11, 2010)

*Leave the hose on*



Jed said:


> To help out, here's the pics in one thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol::lol::lol: So how do you unscrew from machine every time. Turn the whole hose round.
(FROST)


----------



## damjohn (May 11, 2010)

wish i had time & money to chase around to set that up.


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

Nice try but as said above, how do you unscrew it from the machine? Also, it's only the genuine (and crap) Nilfisk hoses which are really that expensive, any good pressure wash dealer will be able to supply you with a high quality hose that is not stiff and that wont split after a while (also with the correct fittings!)


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

guy_92 said:


> Nice try but as said above, how do you unscrew it from the machine?


I dont, i just coil it round a spare alloy wheel i have in the garage.


----------

